# Complete and utter Newb saying Hi :)



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello, I'm Janna.

I'm wanting to breed but I'm a complete newb, so it might be a while before anything happens, but I'm happy to have my little mice as companions for now. I have three. I've wanted mice for ages, but finally had the guts to go out and buy two yesterday, then a third today. I'm struggling to sex them, because the shop didn't know their ages, but I hope to try next week. They currently all look like girls. The first is a brown and white one called Dory. The second is a black and white one called Nemo. And the third is a pale gold/brown all over and I think I'm naming her Squirt (can you see a theme xD).

If anyone could help me buy sexing them (I'll get pictures up soon), I'd love you 

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Janna! We would all be happy to help answer any questions you have. I love Finding Nemo, my kids have watched that movie 100 times or more. Upload or attached pictures for us so we can see the cuties soon!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I made a topic to do with their sexes in the help board HERE. They're such wriggly little ones


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Helllo Fishes!!!!!

Welcome


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh your near me hello *waves


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello everybody, it's nice to meet you all 

Am I near you, *Artuntaure*? Yay!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah i'm in county durham so about 30 mins drive from you


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol how mad is that! Im also a newbie.... and named my mouse Nemo..... or should i say he really named himself.... He was going to be Neo....but Nemo kept coming up, as he looks more like a Nemo.....so i changed it!!

Here is a link to check out Nemo! http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh67 ... CF5131.jpg

Though id love to see your lil ones?

)


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm about an hour and half away from County Durham, because I'm in South Yorkshire unfortunately lol But it's good to know I have someone who knows what they're doing quite close 

lol hello Nemo, oddly enough my little Nemo is black and white, like yours and has the same kind of stripe down her face 

I'll try and get pictures up as soon as possible. I've been away a few days, and the three of them are bigger already.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ahhh well still close enough lol i dont really know what i'm doing lol , but i do have show type mice if you ever want any for that purpose.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I have no doubt that you know more than I do  I would like to show, at some point.

Are the any shows about in the next few months that you know of? I'd like to attend one at some point


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

theres one in manchester on 6th of november


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Oo, I'll try and get there then. Thanks.


----------

